# Grain Free Food



## BoatsMoore (11 mo ago)

Hello all,
So I have a 10 week old V and she is on grain free food ( Taste of the Wild ) and I’m concerned about the affects on the heart. All the research is so subjective to breeds and the opinion of owners but have any other V owners had any problems with grain free food? Any information would help! Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I’m very much on the fence, when it comes to grain free dog food. Not ready to leap off on it being good, or bad. I’m taking the wait and see approach. Hoping that in years to come, there will be more studies.


----------



## Viktor’s Dad (12 mo ago)

Hi, I can’t comment on Vizslas specific but I can share from the experience with our last dog. He was a Labrador and was on a grain-free diet his entire life. He lived to 14 and a half with no heart issues. Our new WHV pup is now also on grain-free (Acana) based on the experience we had with his predecessor.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

My take is that so far there are indications that some grain free diets with legumes included for protein may be harmful. Why take a chance? What are the benefits? Dogs have evolved for thousands of years eating human scraps including grains. They aren’t wolves as much of the grain free marketing tries to imply. 

It is like smoking, many people live long lives and many also develop illness as a direct result.


----------



## Jeep (Dec 6, 2021)

BoatsMoore said:


> Hello all,
> So I have a 10 week old V and she is on grain free food ( Taste of the Wild ) and I’m concerned about the affects on the heart. All the research is so subjective to breeds and the opinion of owners but have any other V owners had any problems with grain free food? Any information would help! Thanks


I have read and heard that grain free may cause heart problems.I have never used grain free food and have had two V s and getting another V. I'am NOT GOING START WITH GRAIN FREE NOW.I fed my last V Wellness Complete Health Sweetpotatoe Whitefish and going to feed my new V the same.I DO NOT WANT ANYTHING I DID TO CAUSE PROBLEMS.Why take chances with your Furever friend


----------

